# It's Been 2 Weeks.



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi ladies. It's been exactly 2 weeks since my hysterectomy. I was really hoping that my IBS symptoms would change but they seem to be the same. Though, it may be from the surgery itself. The first few days after surgery I was constipated. Then the rest of the week I had D and very loose stools. This week I'm constipated. Seems like my normal Alternating MO. I really believed that the majority of my D was from my enlarged uterus. I'm really going to be bummed if that wasn't the cause of my D. I have noticed that since the surgery I don't have that burning pain in my tummy. Keep your fingers crossed that it's gone for good. It was getting really bad for awhile.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

So glad to hear you made it through ok. My ibs symptoms didn't change after my hysterectomy either, but not dealing with periods and the pain from adenomyosis is a big relief. I have been recovering from surgery again myself. Last Wednesday I had my right ovary and my appendix out. They were both causing me severe pain and had to go. Hopefully I have seen the last of the hospital for awhile. I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and he said the pathology report on my appendix said it had maybe a week before it was going to burst. Good thing they took it out when they did or I would have had to have 2 surgerys in 2 weeks. I lucked out for once.Remember to take is easy for at least another month. It took me almost 6 months to get over being so tired all the time. Take care of yourself. Mindy


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'am sorry things haven't changed for you. Hopefully they will in the near future.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm glad everything went well for you. Two weeks might be a little early to see a change, but it could go either way. Some women say their ibs got better and some say no change at all. Give it a few more weeks things may change for you. Keep us posted. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm glad things went well!My mom has a hysterectomy and afterwards they actually put her on bentyl for a while. She had another surgery while they were "in there," and I dont' really remember what it was, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if you have D from the surgery itself. Hopefully surgery D will wear off and then you'll be IBS Free!


----------

